# Central MN Retriever Club Informal FT



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The first Informal trial of the winter will be held on December 18, 2011 at our grounds in St Cloud Minnesota off of Hwy 10 and Golden Spike Road. Same place as our Field Trials and Hunt Test.

Sign up begins at 8:00 am and the trial begins at 9:00 am.

Open (with multiple marks and blinds)
Qualifying (which involves up to a triple with blinds)
Derby (which is for dogs under the age of 2)
Hunters (which has singles or double marks and maybe a blind) 
Puppy (which is for dogs under the age of 1).

Lunch is served in the club house. We ask handlers to step forward and help throw birds. The success of the Informals comes from everyone pitching in and helping out.

Entry fees are $15 for the Open and Qualifying, $12 for the Derby and Hunter, and $10 for the Puppy stake. Trophies and Rosettes will be awarded

Future Informal Dates:
January 15th
February 19th
March 18th
April 15th


----------

